
Busting, Sony’s Ghostbusters AR Display (and a Little Sprite History) - pro_zac
https://www.kguttag.com/2019/10/14/busting-sonys-ghostbusters-ar-display-and-a-little-sprite-history/
======
pro_zac
I found the history of front-end vs back-end video processing especially
interesting. We've become so used to doing everything on the front end and
buffering it. New use cases in AR and VR are pushing engineers to change their
approach.

